

Tell HN: Hiring .NET hacker in Valencia, CA - DLarsen

If you'd like to work for a financially stable company yet be part of a small dev team that cranks out several new apps a year, we'd love to talk to you.  Our company recognizes and rewards excellence.  If you love to crank out well-built apps in ASP.NET or Silverlight that users love, we want you.  Not looking for corporate drone types.
======
csomar
How can HN users get in touch with you?

~~~
DLarsen
david dot larsen at gmail dot com

